# Ah, the Christmas fruitcake..



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Love them or hate them, we always seem to end up with an extra one over the holidays huh?
Here's how to make that sucker stand up and sing the "eat me" song at your New years eve party:
You need the fruitcake, I like the "Logs" but anything you can cut into a wedge is fine.

Go to the pharmacy and get the largest diameter syringe he has, should be under a buck..

go to the liquor store and get 1 shooter bottle per 6" of cake of Captain Morgan or similar spiced rum.

Fill up the syringe and slowly inject the rum as you pull the needle out of the cake, do the other end, then put 1/4 that amount in the middle.

Take each prepared cake and wrap in a paper towel and let sit two days in the fridge.

NOW the Icing:
Put the remaining rum in a blender and add a cup of cream cheese and two tablespoons of Vanilla extract and blend until it's easy to spread, then, just before serving, cut the cake into 3/4" slabs and smear a dab of the frosting on it and sprinkle with crushed walnuts or a big cherry on top, a guaranteed hit as an appetizer!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Did something similar this year.

Made my fruitcakes a few weeks ago using an old english recipe(Christmas Pudding) and after they firmed up I put them in a baking pan and poured on some cheap scotch I had left over from one of the Meet-Ups we had a few years ago. I vacuum sealed them after they had soaked up everything.

It only made both better(fruitcake and the cheap scotch)! lol


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Fruitcake caused my first migraine as a teenager. I don't need another go round with that. Alcohol pretty much give me a migraine, so if someone were to give me one, I would use it as a rock. I don't think it would be worth putting in the compost bin.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I cannot abide the smell of alcohol and the few times I tried to pinch my nostrils shut to attempt a taste, it was OMG, gag me with a spoon. I honestly cannot figure out how people learn to drink. One of my pet peeves is when someone contaminates the chocolate mouse with booze.

I make a pretty good christmas cake that has none of the store bought traditional candied stuff in it; no alcohol needed to get someone to eat it and no need to add to the rock pile out back. I made/canned a squash based fruit compote this fall that sounded good in theory but in practise, is just too sweet and odd textured and not much use for anything until I used it for fruitcake and now have a second recipe that is not making it to the rock pile.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

My mother in law made fruit cake without alcohol, it was great & some how the wife has improved on it. Nothing like any store bought cake of any kind I have ever tasted.If your FC was made in a factory & shipped from China, then sit on a big box shelf for a month, then you have never tasted Fruit cake! I have eaten FC fresh out the oven, still warm & few things say Christmas like warm fresh Fruit Cake.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Are you supposed to eat it or use it to start fires?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tweto said:


> Are you supposed to eat it or use it to start fires?


Love it! If I ever get any of it, I will try it to see if it works. A former student of mine, a chandelier-swinging, type wild child, got up early and made waffles for his family. He is 9 now. When his parents got up, he informed them that spray PAM can be used as a fire starter. I can only imagine how he figured that out, but I'll bet that they will have a hard time keeping any in their house in the future.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Tweto said:


> Are you supposed to eat it or use it to start fires?


 YES!!!!!!!


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Davarm said:


> YES!!!!!!!


I wish someone had said something sooner. I got hubby a wood stove for the garage as a Christmas present this year. I spent two weeks hauling, cutting and stacking up 6 cords of seasoned firewood to go with it and all I needed to do was put the last 20 years of christmas cake presents out there instead.  Dang but the world is cruel sometimes.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

For those griping about the Alcohol:
THAT is why it's wrapped in a towel 2 days before serving, to let the Alcohol evaporate and the spicy flavor remain.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Magus said:


> For those griping about the Alcohol:
> THAT is why it's wrapped in a towel 2 days before serving, to let the Alcohol evaporate and the spicy flavor remain.


 Not so much griping as celebrating an age old Christmas tradition. If it wasn't alcohol it would be something else; rocks for example. That's just the nature of Christmas cake and what makes it so special. Its a gift that just keeps on giving.

I suppose I helped hi- jack the thread from its original intentions, but I just couldn't help myself (the thread title made me do it) and I did enjoy the opportunity to fulfill not just a family, but a community tradition, from way back at your expense. Thank you.

Ah, the Christmas fruitcake....jeese I hope we don't get Aunt Bertha's cake again this year. We got it 3 years ago and it took forever to figure out who to re-gift it to. That thing has been disguised so many times maybe it won't be noticed if we just leave it in the wood pile.:ignore:

This is what I recalled when I read your post. A good memory. Aunt Bertha is gone from this world some 25+ years now, but we still have one of her fruitcakes and I am pretty sure the rum is part of the reason.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Now that I get to thinking about it, that icing sounds pretty good, I can think of a lot of things it would go pretty good with besides fruit cake. 

Am definitely going to give it a try when I crack out he vacuum sealed bricks later on in the year.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

No fruitcake has ever entered my kitchen and been seen again.
I normally get a case of the things the first of January and eat them all year..
Speaking of injecting flavors [pun intended] you can shoot a few CCs of Sunny D in there for great effect!

Come to think of it, pretending it's Botox on a ham before you bake it kicks butt too!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I am still eating fruit cake & some one gave us a pumpkin roll filled with cream cheese!
Now I will have to walk it off, Doc says I could lose 50 pounds, DW wants it to be 75 pounds!
That happen.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

You are really supposed to eat these things?  Here after all these years, I just thought they were some kind of doorstop. 
Seriously, I've never liked the taste of one and don't think I would waste Captain Morgan rum on one. 
One fruitcake I dearly loved was one my Mother used to make. She called it "icebox fruitcake" and it was completely different from the bricks people give each other.  There's several recipes floating around on the 'net for one and I might have to try one to see if it's close. (I don't know if my Dad has Moms recipe. Actually she probably made it from memory.)


----------



## AuntB (Nov 24, 2015)

ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> Its a gift that just keeps on giving.
> 
> Ah, the Christmas fruitcake....jeese I hope we don't get Aunt Bertha's cake again this year. We got it 3 years ago and it took forever to figure out who to re-gift it to. That thing has been disguised so many times maybe it won't be noticed if we just leave it in the wood pile.:ignore:
> 
> This is what I recalled when I read your post. A good memory. Aunt Bertha is gone from this world some 25+ years now, but we still have one of her fruitcakes and I am pretty sure the rum is part of the reason.


LOL!!!! The gift that keeps giving.... I cannot count how many times I have received a re-gifted fruitcake. :laugh: In all seriousness- the fresh stuff that Mom makes is amazing but those logs from Target are a chemical weapon IMO.


----------



## divemaster19631 (Dec 29, 2015)

The oldest fruitcake still eatable is over 80 years old. The wrap with chees cloth soak in alcohol. Its in a chistmas museum. The chairman takes a sample every year. It was the size of a cheese wheel.

John

Personally i thinks is a dare to the chairman


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I so look forward to my mothers rum soaked fruit cake at Christmas. I like it so much I take pictures of them here was the one she made this year.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

2014 cake.... I freakin love a good fruit cake!


----------

